# Report: Team close to selling arena's naming rights



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Online version of the printed article will not be available until Monday, so I don't have a link right now, but there's an article in the print version of today's Portland Business Journal about the Blazers' recent and future business successes riding the wave of Brandon Roy and now the #1 pick.

The following tidbit is what the subject of this thread is referring to:



> Most of the Rose Garden event suites are sold, and the team is close to a deal that would sell the arena's naming rights. Mensah [Sarah Mensah, Exec. VP for Marketing and Sales] said the team is "heavy into discussions" on a naming agreement.


So, all of the talk we had a couple weeks ago about how it was nice the Rose Garden hadn't "sold out" is about to come to a close, it sounds like. Just the way it goes, and I suppose it was inevitable. Can't fault the team for looking for a new revenue source.

-Pop


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome to Stars Cabaret Arena!:yay:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I always thought the rights should be sold to someone with lawn and garden industry.. such as SCOTTS


they can call it the SCOTTs Rose Garden


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I like that idea Trader Bob.

Even Home Depot would work.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Threw away our 21 year string in the playoffs.

Now we're selling our very name.

It's official. We're nothing special anymore, no personal pride or identity.

Just another NBA team in it for the money.

I'm thoroughly disgusted.

Suddenly I'm on board with the new uni idea.

Replace the pinwheel with a dollar sign.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What about Columbia Sportswear? The Columbia Rose Garden


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Threw away our 21 year string in the playoffs.
> 
> Now we're selling our very name.
> 
> ...


Umm exactly why else would there eb an NBA team but for being in it for the Money.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Welcome to Stars Cabaret Arena!:yay:


So the nickname of the RG will change to "The Brass Pole"?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

maxiep said:


> So the nickname of the RG will change to "The Brass Pole"?



And the Luxury boxes will now be Champagne Rooms!:biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Threw away our 21 year string in the playoffs.
> 
> Now we're selling our very name.
> 
> ...


I've been telling you for years that the NBA is a business, first and foremost, MARIS. Didn't you believe me?

Besides, maybe it's not such a bad thing... I mean, this way, Allen has even more of his own money to pump back into the roster!

I know... we sell it to Japan (the country). Then it can be called the "Japanese Rose Garden".

Any clue as to who the imminent naming partner is? Or how much they will be paying Allen for the naming rights?

Nike would make sense, and there has been some speculation about that. But I guess it could be just about any national / international conglomerate (would pretty much have to be national / international).

Gee, I wonder... if Allen's Vulcan brainiacs had decided long ago that getting a corporate naming partner would help defray costs, do yo think Allen may never have lurched the arena to PAM in the first place?

Crap. Now we need a 20-page thread about THAT!

PBF


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Threw away our 21 year string in the playoffs.
> 
> Now we're selling our very name.
> 
> ...


This franchise has always been in it for the money. Larry Weinberg was one of the cheapest owners in the league. We've never been anything special--that was a mirage. We always patted ourselves on the back for being such great fans, but when the losses came, the "fans" left the team. We always said we valued character, but that was a lie too. We mostly cared about winning. The place was full for the "Jail Blazers" and when the team started trading talent for character, tumbleweeds rolled through the RG.

I don't expect to have my entertainment subsidized by Paul Allen. Naming rights are a fact of life. If it lessens his losses or puts a little money in his pocket, it doesn't bother me a whit.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> I've been telling you for years that the NBA is a business, first and foremost, MARIS. Didn't you believe me?
> 
> Besides, maybe it's not such a bad thing... I mean, this way, Allen has even more of his own money to pump back into the roster!
> 
> ...


What? The NBA is in this to make money? I will go back under a rock now...:worthy:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

hasoos said:


> And the Luxury boxes will now be Champagne Rooms!:biggrin:


Don't tell me that! I just renewed my season tickets. Now I need to get myself a suite!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

It won't be Nike.

I don't care if this is a business, it still stinks. We can name off all the sucky names they've used in the league. I hope at least someone with some brains is involved in this so it makes sense. If it ends up being something like the Werner SchmidtHeimen PopUp Sparkles Arena I'm going to be sick.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

The Catholic Church's Garden of Oden?

Maybe with Allen's connection this could be the Microsoft Rose Garden.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

MARIS & yakbladder,
Why does it really matter what the name of the arena is? 

Bottom line is that this would help the financial situation of the franchise. Why that is a bad thing is beyond me.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

The Nike Arena does make a lot of sense, not just because it drives home the point that it's a domestically managed company (even if their labor is 12 year olds in Thailand). 

In a few years you could have an NBA finals in the Nike Arena, featuring Nike's star LeBron James vs Greg Oden.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> So, all of the talk we had a couple weeks ago about how it was nice the Rose Garden hadn't "sold out" is about to come to a close, it sounds like. Just the way it goes, and I suppose it was inevitable. Can't fault the team for looking for a new revenue source.
> 
> -Pop


I don't think it's like the team's been holding out and they finally caved. It's more like nobody wanted to pay them to for it. But now that the team's profile is significantly higher it's not a bad business move to attach your name to the building the Blazers play in.

If someone had been willing to shell out the cash to buy the naming rights 4 years ago the Blazers would have done it then.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

If the franchise is losing money (which it is) and you knew selling the naming rights to the arena would generate revenue (which it will) that would help free up money for other things to enhance the fan expereince (which it can), wouldn't you support it?

That's what it all boils down to for me.

Sure, I'll bellyache for a minute once it's renamed The Intel Center or Verizon Wireless Arena, but I'll get over it. And so will you.

This doesn't negatively impact the product on the floor (in fact, you could make an argument it puts the organization in a position to positively affect it).

-Pop


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

To the complainers that don't like the idea of changing the Rose Garden's name: If you were in Paul Allen's shoes, and you had just lost a HUGE chunk of money with your "broken financial model", would you _really_ pass up the opportunity to make several millions of dollors just for a name change? Would you "cave in" and not do it because the Rose Garden is a "cool" name and some might view you as "selling out"? You would do it too if you were in his shoes.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> If the franchise is losing money (which it is) and you knew selling the naming rights to the arena would generate revenue (which it will) that would help free up money for other things to enhance the fan expereince (which it can), wouldn't you support it?
> 
> That's what it all boils down to for me.
> 
> ...


:cheers: 
:clap:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Gred Oden comnig to Portland sure has changed a lot of things

The naming rights just went up in price as well


the afte of a franchise sure changes at the drop of 4x ping pong balls


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

double post


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Nike is a long shot for a million reasons, chief among them being I believe they do and always have looked at that sort of thing as a conflict of interest.

Nike has always been on the athlete side of sports, and I don't foresee them getting into the business side. Doesn't fit their current business model.

Although that does stop me from being able to patent the nickname "The Shoe Box" for any Nike sponsored arenas.

-Pop


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Frankly, I hope it's something silly. I'd love to see GoDaddy.com, Extenze or Trojan get the naming rights.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

"Welcome to the Widmer Drop Top Amber Arena where the beer is $9.00 and the games are priceless!"


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

It's probably hugely unlikely but I'd love to see some collection of small, locally owned businesses go in together and, in a near unprecedented show of community spirit, talk with the Blazers about a price to keep things as they are. 

Presumably there'd be some interest on the part of Blazers management to keep it named as is, so the price wouldn't have to be as high as it would be for, say, Verizon.

I dunno, I guess it's not that big a deal... after all, "everyone's doing it." It's a lot like the "Home Depot halftime stats, brought to you by Intel, Fred Meyer, and Barfo's Supermodels." Still, I'd much prefer it stay as is.

Or, perhaps we all pitch in to name it the Garden of Hap?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

maxiep said:


> Frankly, I hope it's something silly. I'd love to see GoDaddy.com, Extenze or Trojan get the naming rights.


:lol: 

"Trojan Man!"


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to see somehting like 

Miracle Grow Rose Garden
Ortho Rose Garden


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> :lol:
> 
> "Trojan Man!"




Did we just find Oden's nickname? We know Shawn Kemp doesn't already have it


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

The Colgate Total Garden of Oden. 

Priceless. I really need to stop this.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Did we just find Oden's nickname? We know Shawn Kemp doesn't already have it


I suppose Oden _is_ all about protecting the, er... basket. 

:whistling: 

:raised_ey


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

andalusian said:


> The Colgate Total Garden of Oden.
> 
> Priceless. I really need to stop this.


As a Colgate alumnus, that's just too much to hope for.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

andalusian said:


> Maybe with Allen's connection this could be the Microsoft Rose Garden.


As an NBA team, I would think the last two adjectives you'd want associated with your franchise would be "micro" and "soft".

BNM


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

i could care less if they name it the Sauvie Island Co-op. Why would you care. All I want is to hear Dan Patrick broadcast his show from Portland Oregon and at the start of the finals they say "Welcome to the Beautiful NW the City of Roses, Portland , Oregon." Now picture a shot of the majestic Mt. Hood and Downtown Portland Skyline. God, I gone tear up.. :yay: :yay: :cheers:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> To the complainers that don't like the idea of changing the Rose Garden's name: If you were in Paul Allen's shoes, and you had just lost a HUGE chunk of money with your "broken financial model", would you _really_ pass up the opportunity to make several millions of dollors just for a name change? Would you "cave in" and not do it because the Rose Garden is a "cool" name and some might view you as "selling out"? You would do it too if you were in his shoes.


The "broken financial model" that I caused? I'd pretty much realize I was a ******* over that, but that's another conversation.

And the answer is, no I wouldn't change the name. If I'm Paul Allen I can do what I want - he didn't buy the team to make billions on it. Well, maybe he did but I think the general consensus at his time of purchase is that it was another toy. So, since it's me, I'd let the extra few million slide. I don't care if everyone thinks it's stupid that I don't like the name change - I'm not running a popularity contest. I'm against mass forms of commercialization in general. If everything is about making a buck, then we'd all be out of jobs as they start moving our jobs overseas...oh wait...


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> i could care less if they name it the Sauvie Island Co-op. Why would you care. All I want is to hear Dan Patrick broadcast his show from Portland Oregon and at the start of the finals they say "Welcome to the Beautiful NW the City of Roses, Portland , Oregon." Now picture a shot of the majestic Mt. Hood and Downtown Portland Skyline. God, I gone tear up.. :yay: :yay: :cheers:


Damn straight. Waste Management could get the naming rights and nickname the arena "The Dump" for all I care.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> As an NBA team, I would think the last two adjectives you'd want associated with your franchise would be "micro" and "soft".
> 
> BNM


I don't know - Aldridge was called soft, people question Oden's love of basketball, Roy was supposed to be a nothing special player, and just like Microsoft (I hope) they are going to dominate their field to the extent of government anti-trust investigations


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't know if some of you remember or not, but a year ago we were all worried this franchise was leaving town. They could call that arena whatever they want as long as it keeps my boys in town.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

maxiep said:


> This franchise has always been in it for the money. Larry Weinberg was one of the cheapest owners in the league. We've never been anything special--that was a mirage. We always patted ourselves on the back for being such great fans, but when the losses came, the "fans" left the team. We always said we valued character, but that was a lie too. We mostly cared about winning. The place was full for the "Jail Blazers" and when the team started trading talent for character, tumbleweeds rolled through the RG.
> 
> I don't expect to have my entertainment subsidized by Paul Allen. Naming rights are a fact of life. If it lessens his losses or puts a little money in his pocket, it doesn't bother me a whit.


Your highly offensive Jew-bashing aside, Larry was everything BUT cheap. He stepped up every single time we needed a player. He hired the very best management. Players loved the way they were treated here.

Help the ailing franchise? Paul Allen could give away $1 million every day until he died and he would have more money than he does now, so I'll shed no tears for him. How about he sells HIS name to some business? "*The Smith Barney Paul Allen* today was present at the NBA Draft party." I like the sound of that.

Portland IS special, but each time some outsider comes in looking to whore us out for a few bucks to make himself look good, we become just another piece of meat.

Whomever buys the rights will also lose me as a customer for life. And it will make the Blazers a little bit less special to me. I might be the only lifetime fan who takes it as a personal insult, but I doubt it.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

I haven't even accepted the Staples and Delta Centers. This is throwing me for a loop!

Seriously it's just not the same as Great Western Forum and Salt Palace. The Rose Garden is a cool name that fits perfectly with the city.

Although I can understand why PA would do this... what smart business man wouldn't? I'll get over it. I think seeing Oden walk out on the court in Blazer warm ups will ease the pain a whole lot. :clap2:


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

It better not be the Chevy Trailblazer Arena!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Your highly offensive Jew-bashing aside, Larry was everything BUT cheap. He stepped up every single time we needed a player. He hired the very best management. Players loved the way they were treated here.
> 
> Help the ailing franchise? Paul Allen could give away $1 million every day until he died and he would have more money than he does now, so I'll shed no tears for him. How about he sells HIS name to some business? "*The Smith Barney Paul Allen* today was present at the NBA Draft party." I like the sound of that.
> 
> ...


 That's bullcrap, Maris, Weinberg was cheap, he'll even tell you so. He didn't want to pay Moses Malone so he shipped him out.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> If I'm Paul Allen I can do what I want - he didn't buy the team to make billions on it. Well, maybe he did but I think the general consensus at his time of purchase is that it was another toy. So, since it's me, I'd let the extra few million slide.


No one in their right mind would pass up making millions of dollars after an almost disaster with a huge business. That does not make sense.

As long as it's not renamed the "Stephen A. Smith" Forum, it's fine with me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.bizjournals.com/portland/stories/2007/06/11/story2.html?page=1&b=1181534400^1474165


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Your highly offensive Jew-bashing aside, Larry was everything BUT cheap. He stepped up every single time we needed a player. He hired the very best management. Players loved the way they were treated here.


Thanks for the Jew-bashing comment. My Jewish grandfather--who was the only member of his family not murdered in the Holocaust--I'm sure would appreciate that comment. Cheapness has nothing to do with race or religion. One day you'll learn that simple fact.

Your memory fails you on how "he stepped up". Moses Malone was traded primarily because we wouldn't pay him. Other players were let go rather than enter into bidding battles. Don't mistake a well-run office for a lavish one. We were frugal under Weinberg. It was Paul Allen who upped the perqs to attract free agents to Portland.



> Help the ailing franchise? Paul Allen could give away $1 million every day until he died and he would have more money than he does now, so I'll shed no tears for him. How about he sells HIS name to some business? "*The Smith Barney Paul Allen* today was present at the NBA Draft party." I like the sound of that.


Yes, Paul Allen is rich. I'm not sure he wants your tears. I'm glad you consider yourself part of Team S.P.A.M.--it's easy to ask someone else to sacrifice for you simply because they have the means.

Paul Allen is one of the best owners in professional sports. Paul Allen built the practice facility. Paul Allen bought the plane. Paul Allen built the RG, asking minimal help from the City of Portland. Paul Allen overpaid role players for years to give this City more wins than we should have had. His money fended off rebuilding for longer than it should have been. 



> Portland IS special, but each time some outsider comes in looking to whore us out for a few bucks to make himself look good, we become just another piece of meat.


How is Portland special in terms of sports? I've lived in LA, DC, NYC, Chicago, London, Madrid, Stockholm and Copenhagen (among others), and I can tell you that we're just like most other places. And insofar as "whoring", I'd look no further than Beaverton where our only Fortune 500 Company is run by a local guy who goes to SE Asia to employ child labor. 



> Whoever buys the rights will also lose me as a customer for life. And it will make the Blazers a little bit less special to me. I might be the only lifetime fan who takes it as a personal insult, but I doubt it.


That's your prerogative as a consumer. I applaud you for your stance. I simply disagree.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> No one in their right mind would pass up making millions of dollars after an almost disaster with a huge business. That does not make sense.
> 
> As long as it's not renamed the "Steven A. Smith" Forum, it's fine with me.



Again, a disaster of their own creation.

And I guess then I don't make sense.

Sorry, for one of the rare times I agree with Maris (not about the Jewish comment), I think it'll be both amusing and tragic in ten years when the players start selling their own names off just to make a few bucks.

"Starting at guard, 6'2" from the University of Minnesota, Dial Brands Right Guard!"


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> Again, a disaster of their own creation.
> 
> And I guess then I don't make sense.
> 
> ...


See, I guess I just don't get how PA's willingness to lose tens of millions of dollars on a franchise in an attempt to keep it competitive means that he's a bad guy. I think it states exactly the opposite. And if he's going to be willing to make that kind of investment into competitiveness, I don't mind him making it up on the back end by naming a building.

To those who find it so bothersome, just keep using "Rose Garden" when you refer to it. We'll all know you're talking about "Preparation H Plaza":wink:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How bout this

"Orkin Arena" 
Roach free for 1 year(s) and counting


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

maxiep said:


> So the nickname of the RG will change to "The Brass Pole"?



So, instead of LaMarcus and Oden being the twin towers, that would make them........nope, not gonna go there!


BTW, you are dead on about Weinberg. He not only dealt Moses Malone to save money, the one moment in Blazer history that trumps Bowie-over-Jordan, he sold him to Buffalo for ONE draft pick, even though Houston offered him TWO! 

He also loses points in my book for the shoddy way he trated Lenny Wilkens.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Schilly said:


> How bout this
> 
> "Orkin Arena"
> Roach free for 1 year and counting


:lol: 

"What do y'all think of The Roaches now?"

"The Roaches are gonna be rock stars!"

http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18...adio&PCAST_TITLE=Sludge_&_Lake_-_KFAN_AM_1130


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

maxiep said:


> See, I guess I just don't get how PA's willingness to lose tens of millions of dollars on a franchise in an attempt to keep it competitive means that he's a bad guy. I think it states exactly the opposite. And if he's going to be willing to make that kind of investment into competitiveness, I don't mind him making it up on the back end by naming a building.
> 
> To those who find it so bothersome, just keep using "Rose Garden" when you refer to it. We'll all know you're talking about "Preparation H Plaza":wink:


I don't believe I ever said Paul Allen was a bad guy. I said I didn't like the move. Let's not be putting words in my mouth and certainly not Preparation H.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

New Seasons Rose Garden!

Joes Rose Garden

Stimson Rose Garden

Qatar Air Garden

HMS Rose Garden

HBC (here before christ aka Hudson Bay Company) Garden

LA Weight Loss Arena 

Doctor Who Arena

BI-Mart Gardens

PFizer Gardens 

The PRC Garden

Monglin Grill Garden Arena!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

The Nike Center
Hollwood Video Arena
Starbucks Palace
Krispy Kreame Coliesum
Microsoft Manor?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Your highly offensive Jew-bashing aside,


The fact that you associated the two things "cheap" and "jewish" says more about you, than it does about maxiep's comments. 

That is almost a "out".


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> The fact that you associated the two things "cheap" and "jewish" says more about you, than it does about maxiep's comments.
> 
> That is almost a "out".


maxiep is the one who associated the 2 things, not I. I merely pointed out that it was neither appropriate nor accurate. The constant bashing of Weinberg as a "cheap Jew" has long been one of the less-appealing things about Blazers Fandome.

The fact that you pretend to not notice the obvious slur says more about you than it does about me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> maxiep is the one who associated the 2 things, not I.


please, point out where maxiep pointed out anything to do with weinberg being jewish, other than just saying his name?

here is his exact quote.



> This franchise has always been in it for the money. Larry Weinberg was one of the cheapest owners in the league. We've never been anything special--that was a mirage. We always patted ourselves on the back for being such great fans, but when the losses came, the "fans" left the team. We always said we valued character, but that was a lie too. We mostly cared about winning. The place was full for the "Jail Blazers" and when the team started trading talent for character, tumbleweeds rolled through the RG.
> 
> I don't expect to have my entertainment subsidized by Paul Allen. Naming rights are a fact of life. If it lessens his losses or puts a little money in his pocket, it doesn't bother me a whit.


No where in there, (NO WHERE) did he mention anything Weinberg being jewish. He was stating that Weinberg was a cheap owner, because he was. It has nothing to do with him being Jewish. You, and YOU ALONE, made the connection. He never associated anything.



> I merely pointed out that it was neither appropriate nor accurate.


since he never made the connection between Jewish and money, I don't see how anything inappropriate was said. Plus, Weinberg was cheap, even if his last name was Johnson, Thompson, Bush, Barkley or Collins.



> The constant bashing of Weinberg as a "cheap Jew" has long been one of the less-appealing things about Blazers Fandome.


maybe among the people you knew back in the day, but I have yet to meet a Blazer fan, or talk to, who A: cared that Larry was Jewish or B: knew.

I think you're the one making the connection, not Maxiep (or us).


> The fact that you pretend to not notice the obvious slur says more about you than it does about me.


since you're the one who created the slur out of nothing, it says a lot about how you look for things to argue about.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, this thread turned out to be about something else entirely.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Not trying to start a fight here, but I felt the remark was offensive, and also entirely false.

Money had nothing to do with why Malone was traded. It was a basketball decision and the correct one IMO.

Walton, Gross and others of the era have commented often on what a great and caring owner Larry was. I've never seen any evidence suggesting he was "cheap". He was actually considered a big-spender for that time. The team was given virtually everything they needed or desired. The players were paid quite well, facilities were excellent. Extra trainers were hired, players were sent to Newell's Big Man's camp... If he were not Jewish the idea of cheapness never would have been suggested. You are right that it's a slur from the past, but I feel compelled to shoot it down each time it rears it's head again. If maxiep meant no offense, then none taken.

But it's still a very wrong portrayal of the man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Not trying to start a fight here, but I felt the remark was offensive, and also entirely false.


cept for the fact that people who worked within the team during his era state otherwise..including himself.



> Money had nothing to do with why Malone was traded. It was a basketball decision and the correct one IMO.


yah, trading arguably one of the best C's to play the game because we had solid as a rock Bill Walton was a correct one. Uh huh..Plus, it's always been said it was a $$ issue for Larry. He didn't want to pay for another player on the team, and Jack, Harry and Stu all wanted him to keep Moses.



> Walton, Gross and others of the era have commented often on what a great and caring owner Larry was. I've never seen any evidence suggesting he was "cheap".


you can be cheap and caring.



> He was actually considered a big-spender for that time. The team was given virtually everything they needed or desired. The players were paid quite well, facilities were excellent.


cept the MC was (and still is) a dump..they didn't have a decent plane.


> Extra trainers were hired, players were sent to Newell's Big Man's camp... If he were not Jewish the idea of cheapness never would have been suggested.


good lord, why don't you just call Maxie a anti-Semite while you're at it? You are the one who has associated "cheap" with "Jewish", not me. Not Maxie. 



> You are right that it's a slur from the past, but I feel compelled to shoot it down each time it rears it's head again. If maxiep meant no offense, then none taken.
> 
> But it's still a very wrong portrayal of the man.


cept that it's true, he was a cheap owner.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Not trying to start a fight here, but I felt the remark was offensive, and also entirely false.
> 
> Money had nothing to do with why Malone was traded. It was a basketball decision and the correct one IMO.



I would challenge you to show any evidence that this was a "basketball" decision. Even at the time, team reps said it was done because Malone was overpaid for a "backup center".

As for it being the "correct" decision......I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that is sarcasm. You can argue that Walton was the better player during his 2 peak seasons - but for his career, Moses was clearly more valuable.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I for one couldn't care less if the Rose Garden is called the Rose Garden or the Peach Pit or the Orkin Arena. Why the heck should I care what they call it, as long as it's in good taste? I'll admit that some arena names, like some bowl game names, sound stupid. I believe there was a thread about that a while back, and I hope they consider that in choosing a sponsor. But they have every right and reason to sell the naming rights like every other franchise would do (and does). Good business practices help keep the franchise viable.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Your highly offensive Jew-bashing aside, Larry was everything BUT cheap. He stepped up every single time we needed a player. He hired the very best management. Players loved the way they were treated here.
> 
> Help the ailing franchise? Paul Allen could give away $1 million every day until he died and he would have more money than he does now, so I'll shed no tears for him. How about he sells HIS name to some business? "*The Smith Barney Paul Allen* today was present at the NBA Draft party." I like the sound of that.
> 
> ...


Maris you are ridiculous. Jew Bashing??? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I loved the name Rose Garden. I'd hate to see GI Joe's Arena or something hideous like that. But the Cavs got to the Finals in Quicken Loans Arena for god's sake. Can't get much worse than that!

In my experience, what happens is that the arena has its "official" name but fans will still say Rose Garden, Boston Gardens, Candlestick Park, etc. 

As for Maris' descent into absurdity: In Oakland, Charlie Finley was well known as a cheapskate. Is it Irish bashing to say that? Is it stereotyping to say that 49ers owner Eddie DeBartolo was crooked (you know, all Italians are mafia)? OTOH, the Haas family who owned the A's after Finley were widely respected and considered generous. No one ever said "they were generous for Jews", half the damn fans didn't even know their religion. I did not find the original comment offensive although I don't know if it's true since I don't know enough about Weinberg. It's either factually true or not with no connotations. Among NBA owners, Mickey Arison is known for being tight-fisted and Mark Cuban for extravagance. Do those facts have a damn thing to do with both of them being Jewish? Stinginess has no ethnicity, nationality or religion and neither does generosity.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Oops, I posted recently that Michael Jordan was a better player than Larry Bird. I guess that makes me a racist with a vendetta against white people....funny, I never knew I was so prejudiced....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

"What's in a name? That which we call the Rose Garden
By any other name would cheer any less louder?"


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> If he were not Jewish the idea of cheapness never would have been suggested.


What are you basing this on?



> You are right that it's a slur from the past, but I feel compelled to shoot it down each time it rears it's head again.


It hadn't reared its head until you brought it up.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Portland Business Journal said:


> Paul Swangard, managing director of the Warsaw Sports Marketing Center at the University of Oregon, suggested that Blazers owner Paul Allen's advisers could shape a deal that would give a corporation naming rights to buildings throughout the Rose Quarter.


welcome to the
DIET CHERRY COKE PARKING STRUCTURE​
(link)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Since it seems to be kind of a topic here today lets call it the..........how about The Jewish Community Center? I like it. And for your info, I'm 1/2 Mexican and was raised in Northeast P-Town, so I can make fun of minorities. What about the..........Taco Shack?


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Since it seems to be kind of a topic here today lets call it the..........how about The Jewish Community Center? I like it. And for your info, I'm 1/2 Mexican and was raised in Northeast P-Town, so I can make fun of minorities. What about the..........Taco Shack?


I'm half Mexican as well but it doesn't allow me to make fun of minorities. I used to think that I could but it just doesn't work out that way.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

OdomLOL said:


> I'm half Mexican as well but it doesn't allow me to make fun of minorities. I used to think that I could but it just doesn't work out that way.


You are wrong my friend. That is a green light-pass go -collect $200-get out of jail card!


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

BlazerCaravan said:


> "Welcome to the Widmer Drop Top Amber Arena where the beer is $9.00 and the games are priceless!"


:cheers: How about Budweiser Beer Garden? :cheers: 



The Rose Garden will always be the Rose Garden to me no matter what its called. Just as Invesco Field at Mile High is Mile High Stadium.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

OdomLOL said:


> I'm half Mexican as well but it doesn't allow me to make fun of minorities. I used to think that I could but it just doesn't work out that way.


Interesting, I'm 1/4 German and 1/4 Norwegian...but the quarter German part of me invaded the quarter Norwegian part of me.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Budweiser? #[email protected]! that $#@%. Pabst Blue Ribbon! :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

no Widmer Heffe Garden


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> Interesting, I'm 1/4 German and 1/4 Norwegian...but the quarter German part of me invaded the quarter Norwegian part of me.


Well that explains a lot Hap.......good to know! :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

only natural since the norgs invaded and raided german towns in the dark ages


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

See, that's why I love this place. A few people talking about the re-naming of a basketball arena could turn into a world history class. Now to somthing totally off-topic-whatever they do name the place, "Rose Garden" will still be in the title. It has to be. And you know we won't be worse off then Utah. Isn't the Jazz home named after a waste disposal company?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

How I read this they won't be changing the name of the arena itself, it'll still be named the Rose Garden, just different buildings will be given names. Or is the Rose Garden arena one of the buildings in the Rose Quarter?



> More such support could come when the team issues the arena's naming rights.
> 
> Paul Swangard, managing director of the Warsaw Sports Marketing Center at the University of Oregon, suggested that Blazers owner Paul Allen's advisers could shape a deal that would give a corporation naming rights to buildings throughout the Rose Quarter.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> And you know we won't be worse off then Utah. Isn't the Jazz home named after a waste disposal company?


Pretty sure it's the Delta Center after Delta Airlines.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Pretty sure it's the Delta Center after Delta Airlines.


Delta's deal either expired or was terminated. It's now "Energy Solutions Arena". Energy Solutions is a nuclear waste disposal company.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Pretty sure it's the Delta Center after Delta Airlines.



Yep, I don't like to fly Delta either, I hate having to fly to Salt Lake City to make a connecting flight to Montana, just seems silly to me. Wife had me fly Big Sky Airlines last time, not only did I have a direct flight, I had a window seat and an isle seat. It was a packed flight too.........all 19 passengers. :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

maxiep said:


> Delta's deal either expired or was terminated. It's now "Energy Solutions Arena". Energy Solutions is a nuclear waste disposal company.


I think that Delta Airlines was pulling its hub out of Salt Lake weren't they? I don't know because I don't fly with them amymore, but I remember reading something about that.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Alaska Airlines Arena?

Horizon Airlines Center?

My favorite: 

-The Pentium Palace :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> I think that Delta Airlines was pulling its hub out of Salt Lake weren't they? I don't know because I don't fly with them amymore, but I remember reading something about that.


I really doubt they're pulling it out of SLC (altho I'd love it if they did..and put it like in Portland..because when I fly to San Diego to visit my sister I have to stop in SLC).


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I really doubt they're pulling it out of SLC (altho I'd love it if they did..and put it like in Portland..because when I fly to San Diego to visit my sister I have to stop in SLC).


Hmmm, maybe it was when they were having money problems, I could Google it I guess if I really wanted to know, but I don't fly them anymore so their HUB could be in Minnesota and i wouldn't care.


----------

